# Panama City FL area question for those with experience..



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Can you get back into the St Andrew Sound via that gap in Crooked Island? NOAA charts seem to think it's a no-no, but google earth makes it look doable.

NOAA


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What's your draft... and is you insurance paid up??


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Insurance is paid, draft is about 4 feet, and I have free towing. That said, I'm sure you in your fancy postmodern two hull thingie can get in there fine. I was asking the _real _boaters.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

beej67 said:


> Insurance is paid, draft is about 4 feet, and I have free towing. That said, I'm sure you in your fancy postmodern two hull thingie can get in there fine. I was asking the _real _boaters.


 Ho Ho, them's fitin' words, LOLOL


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The guys been around for a month and he already knows the dog.

Can somebody from the panhandle please help out?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dame Ellen and a few others would disagree with you...  BTW, it's a three hull thingie... not a two-hull thingie.


beej67 said:


> Insurance is paid, draft is about 4 feet, and I have free towing. That said, I'm sure you in your fancy postmodern two hull thingie can get in there fine. I was asking the _real _boaters.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

A review of the NOAA charts indicates this is a restricted area per note A and refers to 334.770 (CFR). The applicable part of the CFR says:



> *§ 334.770 Gulf of Mexico and St. Andrew Sound, south of East Bay, Fla., Tyndall Drone Launch Corridor, Tyndall Air Force Base, Fla.; restricted area.*
> 
> (a) _The area._ The waters of the Gulf of Mexico and St. Andrew Sound within an area described as follows, including Crooked Island: Beginning at a point on shore at latitude 30°01'30", longitude 85°32'30", thence to latitude 30°00'58", longitude 85°33'38", thence to latitude 29°56'38", longitude 85°33'38", thence to latitude 29°55'15", longitude 85°31'21", thence to a point on shore at latitude 30°00'58", longitude 85°31'21", thence northwest to the point of beginning. This area will be referred to as the "Tyndall Drone Launch Corridor."
> (b) _The regulations._ (1) Military usage of areas is Monday through Friday between the hours of 7 a.m. and 5 p.m.
> ...


So go ahead but watch out for the guys in camo...
I have no clue about how much water you will have under the keel.


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's the approach depth question that means the most to me. The problem with the Panama City area is that there's great places to drop the hook, but there's a lot of boater traffic. This seems like a more interesting option, and there appears to be anchorage outside the drone launch corridor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey beej67 i just stopped in panama city for a break in ou trip from texas. I am anchored in massalina bayou but will be moving to grand lagoon wher ya at


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in Atlanta, heh, but the boat's in Snug Harbor Marina way up Watson Bayou. My wife and I are planning on driving down there for the weekend, though, if the weather's good. Might anchor out in either Pearl Bayou or behind Shell Island Friday and Saturday. We monitor 16 most of the time we're out and awake.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

I just came through there Saturday night coincidentally, in fairly heavy weather. I'm not that familiar with the area as I mostly stay west of Pensacloa, but we made the decision to go in through Carabelle. 

If you do go through there, keep your speed up. You may need the momentum.


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Carabelle? That's like a day west of PC, backside of Dog Island. Did you mistake Crooked Island for St George, in my first post?

We used to be homed in Apalachicola, and went through Sikes Cut in all sorts of inclement weather, day/night. It can definitely be dangerous if you don't pay attention. East Pass bewteen St. George and Dog is definitely a better option for people unsure of the area, and has some outstanding anchorage in it on the other side of Dog. Don't cut the western edge of Dog island too close, though, it goes from 20 feet to 2 feet pretty quick.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am in capt school this weekend, almost done! I might give you guys a shout on 16


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

arenuiwaka said:


> I am in capt school this weekend, almost done! I might give you guys a shout on 16


Hey man,

It was great to meet you and your wife when you came through New Orleans and I appreciate your help shaking up the fuel tank a few Wednesdays ago. Congrats on the Captains course and have a great trip south.


----------



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

Things might have changed but when we were there a couple of years ago no one tried to get back into andrews bay via the pass at crooked island. Just going through the pass is risky . We went in there once and decided never again.


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the headsup, Moonsailer. Unless I get some first hand info saying how to do it, I'll avoid it.


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

Im a little late but I will put in my 2 cents anyway.

My boat is slipped in Panama City Marina and I am down there at least 3 weekends a month.

I do not think you can although I have not made the trip first hand. I have spoken to people who go there and I am pretty sure they go around the outside. I dont think there is a way there from the ditch either. I do not see a way there from east bay on google and I know that you cant get there going behind Shell Island.

I agree with avoiding it.

I also monitor 16 while out. Hail me if your out. _At Your Service_


----------

